# Grovana Coral A Possible Better Watch Than Rolex?



## watchlover

I have never been a great fun of Rolex diver's watches, mainly due to their extortionate prices. I have looked at Bell&Ross (company, too new ), Oris (very nice but small choice), Glycine (too big), Ollech&Wajs (company, too small) and Tutima (German and not Swiss) diver's watches. I have today found Grovana divers - Corel Reef - on two English web sites and I like the looks, the price and the 300m wr. - makes it one of the best diver's watches on the market.

I looked up Grovana on the Internet and it all looks proper. They also seem to be part of the old Swiss brand Revue-Thommen.

HAS anyone bought any of these Corel Reef watches? What is the quality like? Where can I get (find) a review?

I would appreciate your answers.


----------



## jasonm

Cant say Ive heard of them to be honest, doesnt mean anything though









Roy, our host is a agent for Revue-Thommen so he may be able to help with this brand

email him at:

[email protected]


----------



## ENY55V

There are really, out there, a lot of imitations (if we can call them so) on Rolex designs. The most obvious look on this new Grovana Diver (Corel Reef II) is that it looks like a Submariner. In all honesty, the same can be said for a lot of other brands. ORIS is one of my favourite watches - the TT1 Diver - in my opinion is great value for money. Another brand that comes to mind is St.Mortiz and their Automatic Aquamatic. Even if this watch come with a Swiss automatic movement, Chinese craftmanship looks very obvious and, at over Â£300 is not such a good value.

One cannot say the same about the Corel Reef II. Swiss made by Grovana with ETA 2824 automatic movement, details on these watches are stunning. The incisions on the bezel are perfect, I like the back steel plate where more than one tool can be used to remove it, I like the 2.5mm sapphire glass (compared to 2mm thick standard within the industry) and other touches in the design. I would not consider the other brands that you mentioned mainly on price and design. The Corel Reef II - like the ORIS 633 7562 70 59 - is 300 m water resistant - BUT - is actually Â£200 cheaper. In my opinion, at Â£375.00 - for an Automatic Swiss made watch you cannot really go much wrong. Best of luck

Cant say Ive heard of them to be honest, doesnt mean anything though









Nice to meet you Jason. Perhaps, with over 6500 entries in this Forum, you have been too ...busy


----------



## jasonm

Yeah, I suppose I have been kind of busy on the forum aver the last few years









Good to see you as well and welcome









I agree about the Sub 'clones' lots about of different quality....

I would prefer to wear something a bit more original


----------



## JoT

Watchlover are you the same "Watchlover" aka Jeff George of FL USA, against whom all sorts of illegal dealings are alleged on WatchUSeek?

Or are you another Watchlover?


----------



## watchlover

JoT said:


> Watchlover are you the same "Watchlover" aka Jeff George of FL USA, against whom all sorts of illegal dealings are alleged on WatchUSeek?
> 
> Or are you another Watchlover?


definelty a differnt watchlover the only thing dodgy about me is my haircut -my wife keeps telling me

no i am from the uk and have nothing to do with this other so called person who has chosena similar nick name


----------



## JoT

watchlover said:


> JoT said:
> 
> 
> 
> Watchlover are you the same "Watchlover" aka Jeff George of FL USA, against whom all sorts of illegal dealings are alleged on WatchUSeek?
> 
> Or are you another Watchlover?
> 
> 
> 
> definelty a differnt watchlover the only thing dodgy about me is my haircut -my wife keeps telling me
> 
> no i am from the uk and have nothing to do with this other so called person who has chosena similar nick name
Click to expand...

Glad to hear it


----------



## MarkF

A strange day indeed. Two new members, one wants to know about a Coral reef II and the other knows all about them, spooky.


----------



## MIKE

These are listed on E-Bay, Is this a covert sales post


----------



## MarkF

MIKE said:


> These are listed on E-Bay, Is this a covert sales post


I don't know Mike, I've re-read both posts and it's hard to say if it is or if it isn't


----------



## pauluspaolo

Went to have a look for Grovana and found yet another Submariner lookalike







- just what the market needs







- where are all the new & original designs???


----------



## redmonaco

I think this subject should be in the 'FREE ADS' section...


----------



## pg tips

I still can't see why it's in the O&W forum









Most of us have probably ignored it already anyway


----------



## Roy

It looks like I may be stocking these watches.


----------



## JoT

Roy said:


> It looks like I may be stocking these watches.


So you are Watchlover ?


----------



## Roy

JoT said:


> Roy said:
> 
> 
> 
> It looks like I may be stocking these watches.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> So you are Watchlover ?
Click to expand...









Nope not me,


----------



## ENY55V

MarkF said:


> A strange day indeed. Two new members, one wants to know about a Coral reef II and the other knows all about them, spooky.


Hi Mark - I like the hat









I actually came in for something else and have been called Neil by Andy (and to date, I don't know if this is good or bad)

No, nothing spooky


----------



## ENY55V

pauluspaolo said:


> Went to have a look for Grovana and found yet another Submariner lookalike
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - just what the market needs
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - where are all the new & original designs???


Hi Paul,

I would say - as 99.9% of cars move on four wheels, many divers watches do also look the same.

There is a case (take the Oris diver) and in this case, this is more round shape than the others - but the besel is the GMT

Omega Seemaster - different looking bezel - but the case is just like Rolex (with extra "valve")

Doxa Sub750T looks different in many parts - but I am not so sure if the case's look appeals to many.

The Atlantic, Bvlgari, Hublot of this world do look different - but do they really appeal to a lot of customers?

Having seen and tested/tried many look alike to the Rolex Submariner, the Corel Reef, for quality and value for money, I think is the best on the market. I always like to learn about and view new products - and should there be any names of relevance, please let me know.


----------



## pauluspaolo

Hi ENY55V,

sure most cars have 4 wheels but they don't all look the same do they? If you're in the market for a Rolex Submariner lookalike then I'm sure that Grovana are excellent watches.

If you want something with a different style to it then look at Japy or Seiko or Citizen or Oris (who you mentioned) or Vostok or Fortis or Zeno or Tissot or Tutima or Omega or Brietling to name just a few. They all produce decent divers watches (some cheap some not so cheap) that don't look much like a Rolex Submariner. There must be loads of others too who I can't think of off the top of my head!!

Sorry I've nothing really against the Rolex Submariner, I just think that there are many manufacturers who already make decent Submariner lookalikes - Marcello C, Casio, Invicta, O & W, Sandoz are the ones that come to my mind but there are, no doubt, loads of others too.

All just my opinion of course & welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## raketakat

I've bought my first sub-a-like recently ( an old Sandoz ) and I can appreciate why this is a design classic.

I think, because the blessed things have become so ubiquitous, I'd lost sight of how wonderful this watch is.

I've certainly tried to look at it as if for the first time














.

These must have been startling when they were first unleashed on the world.


----------



## JonW

would it be churlish to say that if you want a Rolex Submariner then you should save up and buy one...?


----------



## raketakat

JonW said:


> would it be churlish to say that if you want a Rolex Submariner then you should save up and buy one...?


Yes







.


----------



## JonW

raketakat said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it be churlish to say that if you want a Rolex Submariner then you should save up and buy one...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
Click to expand...

I thought as much, thanks for letting me know...


----------



## ENY55V

raketakat said:


> I've bought my first sub-a-like recently ( an old Sandoz ) and I can appreciate why this is a design classic.
> 
> I think, because the blessed things have become so ubiquitous, I'd lost sight of how wonderful this watch is.
> 
> I've certainly tried to look at it as if for the first time
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> These must have been startling when they were first unleashed on the world.


You are right - I HAD one and - silly me - I sold it









BIG MISTAKE !!



JonW said:


> raketakat said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> would it be churlish to say that if you want a Rolex Submariner then you should save up and buy one...?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I thought as much, thanks for letting me know...
Click to expand...

WHY WOULD ANYONE in the right mind, want to save good earned money, to buy a Rolex Submariner when there are better and cheaper watches available?


----------



## mach 0.0013137

ENY55V said:


> WHY WOULD ANYONE in the right mind, want to save good earned money, to buy a Rolex Submariner when there are better and cheaper watches available?


Even if it was true that *"there better and cheaper watches available"* (and maybe it is for all I know),the simple answer is because they want too, which is reason enough IMO









BTW Mind you I wouldn`t be one of them


----------



## ENY55V

mach 0.0013137 said:


> ENY55V said:
> 
> 
> 
> WHY WOULD ANYONE in the right mind, want to save good earned money, to buy a Rolex Submariner when there are better and cheaper watches available?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Even if it was true that *"there better and cheaper watches available"* (and maybe it is for all I know),the simple answer is because they want too, which is reason enough IMO
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> BTW Mind you I wouldn`t be one of them
Click to expand...

The UNFORTUNATE "impression" is that Rolex is the top and if you have one of them - "you are it" !!! (???) - I still stick to a Chanel J12 with stones (any idea on how I can raise the money?) - 10 p for each entry - and I will be rich in no time !!


----------



## JonW

Sigh... On another watch forum when asked which watch people would keep if they had to sell all others, 90+% said they would keep their Rolex. You cant argue with those stats.

Im sorry you dont think they are worth the money and are down on them as a brand. Youre missing out imho. Its easy to bash the expensive brands and those who buy them. I was always told to walk a mile in others shoes before judging them, if you were in my shoes (tho recently ive not worn any as its been so damn hot n humid here) you may feel as I do about Rolex.

Anyway now I know youre not Neil, as he would chose a Rolex as his last watch... 

Hmmm, Ive been considering a 50th Anniv Sub.... checked it out and it looks cool with the larger markers and the green bezel... worth the price premium... who knows...









Anyway, If you want a Grovana, get one I say... I wont, but then I wouldnt, would I?!!!


----------



## raketakat

ENY55V said:


> The UNFORTUNATE "impression" is that Rolex is the top and if you have one of them - "you are it" !!! (???)


I've known some big-headed, arrogant buggers in my time but none of them owned a Rolex AFAIK







.


----------



## Running_man

JonW said:


> Hmmm, Ive been considering a 50th Anniv Sub.... checked it out and it looks cool with the larger markers and the green bezel... worth the price premium... who knows...


Totally agree Jon, they look great, don't they! I'd have one if I had the money.


----------



## Running_man

ENY55V said:


> The UNFORTUNATE "impression" is that Rolex is the top and if you have one of them - "you are it" !!!


There's a bloke at work who has a Rolex Sub. He doesn't think he is 'it,' in fact you couldn't meet a nicer bloke. He bought it because he's always liked them and he had the money at the time. As Mac said, that's reason enough.

Andrew.


----------



## JonW

Running_man said:


> JonW said:
> 
> 
> 
> Hmmm, Ive been considering a 50th Anniv Sub.... checked it out and it looks cool with the larger markers and the green bezel... worth the price premium... who knows...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Totally agree Jon, they look great, don't they! I'd have one if I had the money.
Click to expand...

Ive been drolling on line... thing is a SD is cheaper and a much better watch.... Also if anyone is tempted with one of these please do your homework... many people order a green bezel for Â£30 and add that and then try and pass it off as one of these... it needs to have the larger dia 'spots' as markers. if you look at a standard one and the 50th you will defo see the difference... the big spots look good, more retro i think!











Running_man said:


> ENY55V said:
> 
> 
> 
> The UNFORTUNATE "impression" is that Rolex is the top and if you have one of them - "you are it" !!!
> 
> 
> 
> There's a bloke at work who has a Rolex Sub. He doesn't think he is 'it,' in fact you couldn't meet a nicer bloke. He bought it because he's always liked them and he had the money at the time. As Mac said, that's reason enough.
> 
> Andrew.
Click to expand...

Ive never met a nasty Rolex owner yet, im sure theyre out there - dont get me wrong - ive just not met one... most people buy one 'cos they can and treasure the moment that the bought it as much as the watch itself.


----------



## ENY55V

many people order a green bezel for Â£30 and add that and then try and pass it off as one of these... it needs to have the larger dia 'spots' as markers.

The bezel is very much someone's choice. If one gets fedup with a black bezel - no reason why this cannot be changed for red, green, blue and so on. All Rolex watches have the model number engraved on the casing, hence, detailed examination cannot pass a standard 16610 for an LV

- Marcello C, Casio, Invicta, O & W, Sandoz are the ones that come to my mind but there are, no doubt, loads of others too.

All just my opinion of course & welcome to the forum by the way


----------



## shogan191

I've owned a couple of Rolex and I've owned the Ocean 1 from Debaufre which is made by Grovana and the Ocean 1 has better fit and finish than the Rolex. Expecially when it comes to the bracelet at the lugs. So while it is yet another takeoff on the Sub, it's finished better.


----------



## allaction

These are a cracking buy, if that's what your after, I save my Sub' for best now!


----------



## shogan191

I just ordered my second watch from Debaufre. It's called an Explorer 2 and it's also a Rolex look-a-like. Unlike the Ocean1, I'm not sure where Debaufre gets them. I expect it to be as nice as the Ocean1.


----------



## Guest

Better than Rolex ? na but good value ,i would like both -any offers :lol:


----------



## shogan191

Yep, I'm not saying it's better than a Rolex but I am saying the fit as relates to the bracelet and lugs is better. I'm not sure why Rolex is so sloppy in that area but it's been that way for a long time.


----------



## Guest

shogan191 said:


> Yep, I'm not saying it's better than a Rolex but I am saying the fit as relates to the bracelet and lugs so bette. I'm not sure why Rolex is so sloppy in that area but it's been that way for a long time.


Ive not had the luxury let mate but for my 50th its got to be a Rolex ,sadly 6 years away -honest,you tempting me again to start looking for a Grovana :cry2: here we go again -deep breaths


----------



## shogan191

Well, like I said it's not a Rolex but I've had both in my hand at the same time, Rolex Sub/Date and the Debaufre/Grovana Ocean1 and I choose not to buy the Rolex Sub. I still have a Rolex mind you but just not the Sub. Who knows how well it will hold up. I've only had the Ocean1 about a year and a half. I know I've owned Rolex that were good as new when they were 40 years old.

Im 60 so I know what you're saying about rewarding yourself at 50. I can only afford to have one Rolex at a time so I just upgraded from an older Rolex DateJust TT black dial to a Yacht-Master. The DJ was 1964 and the Yacht-Master is a 2001. I'm hoping that in another year I can get a Rolex Daytona. That will depend on what the economy does to some extent.


----------



## shogan191

shogan191 said:


> Well, like I said it's not a Rolex but I've had both in my hand at the same time, Rolex Sub/Date and the Debaufre/Grovana Ocean1 and I choose not to buy the Rolex Sub. I still have a Rolex mind you but just not the Sub. Who knows how well it will hold up. I've only had the Ocean1 about a year and a half. I know I've owned Rolex that were good as new when they were 40 years old.
> 
> Im 60 so I know what you're saying about rewarding yourself at 50. I can only afford to have one Rolex at a time so I just upgraded from an older Rolex DateJust TT black dial to a Yacht-Master. The DJ was 1964 and the Yacht-Master is a 2001. I'm hoping that in another year I can get a Rolex Daytona. That will depend on what the economy does to some extent.


I like my Debaufre as much as any watch I have. That's why I ordered a second. Oops, sorry was going for an edit.


----------



## DMP

shogan191 said:


> I just ordered my second watch from Debaufre. It's called an Explorer 2 and it's also a Rolex look-a-like. Unlike the Ocean1, I'm not sure where Debaufre gets them. I expect it to be as nice as the Ocean1.


I've got one of these, it's actually called a GMT-Ocean 2, and they're a good watch for the money - ETA2893-2, sapphire crystal, 300mt WR, AR coating inside the crystal etc etc. All Debaufre/Steinhart Ocean series are made by Grovana, something Debaufre have finally owned up to on another forum. You're right about the bracelets, absolutely top-class fit, finish and feel. It looks just like a Rolex EII right up until you put one side-by-side with it and they become chalk and cheese. The Deb is a much larger watch in all respects (dial, crown, bracelet width etc), the case shape is significantly different and the watch weighs considerably more - the Rollie feels really light-weight by comparison. Mine runs a bit too fast for my liking, but nothing a decent regulation couldn't fix I'm sure.


----------



## AL Jalali

jasonm said:


> Cant say Ive heard of them to be honest, doesnt mean anything though
> 
> Roy, our host is a agent for Revue-Thommen so he may be able to help with this brand
> 
> email him at:
> 
> [email protected]


Hello, I am new to forum; I just wanted to share this information:

I was looking for more information on Grovana watches and I had come across this statment by one of the dealers. Please read and comment.

Yours,

AL

Grovana of Switzerland was founded in 1924 and it's factory is located in Tenniken which is in the northwestern part of Switzerland close to Basel. The company is privately owned and thus independent. Grovana is in the hands of the Bitterli family since over 25 years.

Grovana is a firm that has made a name for itself in the Swiss watch making industry through innovation and flexibility. Up till the 1970s it made mechanical watches that were always state of the art. For decades the Swiss watch industry has been renowned all over the world for the quality and accuracy of its products. Grovana began to move into new markets as early as the 1970s. This led to a collection being presented that met the requirements of the different markets and made the Grovana brand name successful.

Grovana exports to more than 80 countries and presents its collection every year at numerous European and overseas trade fairs. In future the company's supreme objective will still be to produce high-quality, technically excellent Swiss watches. An attractive collection of Swiss Made watches is to be made available to the worldwide clientele, enabling Grovana to meet the different requirements of the local markets.

Special attention is paid to the repair service. New, clearly laidout warehouse facilities make it possible to quickly assemble spare parts for our agents. This means Grovana can continue to guarantee that our spare parts can be despatched to the agents within 48 hours.

The two renowned Swiss companies Revue Thommen and Grovana are cooperating. Based on an exclusive licence agreement signed in the beginning of January 2001, the famous Revue Thommen watches are produced and distributed world-wide by Grovana.

Source: Grovana / Switzerland


----------



## AL Jalali

Please have a look at this discriptions: there is a word or a make that I dont know about! does anyone have information on (Selitta SW200)?

Grovana of Switzerland

Model: Diver Automatic 1571.2139

Gender: Men's

Movement: Swiss Made Mechanical Self-winding Automatic, ETA Cal. 2824-2 or Selitta SW200

Functions: Hours, Minutes, Sweep Seconds with hack feature - Date at 3:00

Casing: Solid stainless steel case with rotating diver's bezel and screw-in steel back of casing, screw-in crown and scratch-resistant sapphire crystal with date magnifier

Dial: Black dial with luminous markers and hands with luminous markers

Watchband: Solid stainless steel 3-link bracelet with folding clasp and divers extension

Water-resistance: To 30 ATM (300 m / 1000 ft.) - Usable for Scuba diving

Dimensions: Diameter 42 mm (with crown 46 mm) - Thickness 12 mm

Warranty: Grovana two years international manufacturer's warranty

The item is new and comes with the original packaging and all documents.


----------



## pg tips

Jase wrote that reply 3 years ago before Roy started stocking them

Most of us know who Grovana are now,

regarding Sellita, lifted off the internet, google is a wonderful thing

Sellita is a Swiss movement manufacturer and for the most part copies ETA movements. It does this because it has the machinery capable of such work, along with the fact that the ETA designs are old enough to likely no longer be protected under any Patent rights. For this reason Sellita can make copies of ETA movements just like drug companies can make generic drugs after a period of time.

Having said that, when you see the Sellita SW200 movement in a watch, it is the same movement as an ETA 2824-2. The reason watch makers are using Sellita movements, is not so much about cost, but more having to do with the fact that ETA is slowing down production and will cease to provide movements to watch makers outside the Swatch Group in 2010. So because ETA movements are harder to get, watch makers will use an ETA or Sellita movement depending on what they are able to acquire in time to put the watches together.


----------



## PlanetOcean2

The look is very common; Rolex is on another level of quality (and price ... :derisive: )

Engi


----------



## shogan191

I just happened upon this old thread. Not very active with watches anymore but thought it interesting that now, 3 years later I still have my Ocean1 and I also traded for the Rolex Yachtmaster. I've had no problems with either and wear both each week.


----------

